# Wissen frage - wo am besten Speichern.



## Gh0st (29. Mrz 2014)

Hallo liebes forum *hihi*
Ich hätte "mal wieder" eine nervige frage an euch.

Vorab ich will eine App programmieren die mir alle Information über ein Anime angibt, alle Characktere, ihre Kräfte usw. wäre es da besser die Bilder (Da es schon einige Bilder werden) direkt auf der App speichere oder sie in eine Datenbank hochlade & sie von der Datenbank in die App anzeige? 

Welches der zwei moeglichkeiten haltet Ihr für angemessener?

Was ich so davon denke ist

Datenbank
Pro : VIEL Speicherplatz
Contra: Wenn ma kein Internet Verbindung besteht ist die App nutzlos.

Direkt auf der App:
Pro: Bilder immer zugreifbar
Contra: verbraucht einiges an Speicherplatz, leicht manipulierbar.

Auf nette Disskusionen, antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.  :applaus:


----------



## RoNa (31. Mrz 2014)

Moin,

vielleicht kannst Du von Beidem was machen: die 10 wichtigsten Bilder Offline bereitstellen und den Rest Online halten. 

Allerdings weiss ich nicht so ganz, was Du mit Datenbank meinst. Eine Datenbank wird auch auf dem Gerät bereitgestellt. Ich glaube, Du meintest eher einer DB in der Cloud, oder?

Gruß,

Robert


----------

